# Pulse AIO Kit - Vandyvape



## Timwis

Like the look of the RBA vessel boro tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Timwis said:


> Like the look of the RBA vessel boro tank!
> 
> View attachment 244554
> View attachment 244555
> View attachment 244556
> View attachment 244557
> View attachment 244558
> View attachment 244559
> View attachment 244560
> View attachment 244561
> View attachment 244562
> View attachment 244563
> View attachment 244564
> View attachment 244565
> View attachment 244566
> View attachment 244567
> View attachment 244568


This things looks too damn cool. 

I haven’t had a second of nonsense from my pulse V2 and this little chap takes a 21700 as well so I’m definitely keen on one of these!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## KZOR

Timwis said:


> Like the look of the RBA vessel boro tank!



I reckon this device is going to do super well in sales. Extremely versatile.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## DavyH

That airflow in the RBA tank looks like a winner. Anyone who gets this in by December is going straight on to my Christmas list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Timwis

For those that like their different bridges and BB accessories but don't have the need for the device they also do just the Vessel Kit which consists of both the VVC and RBA tanks!

http://www.vandyvape.com/atomizer/atomizer/pulse vessel/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Munro31

I WANT IT wooohoooo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Ryan69

I so need one no I need 2 of them. 
Will it come standard with the Rba deck or will that be a separate purchase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

Comes with the Standard pre-built coil tank as well as with the RBA tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

*Standard Edition Contents*

1*Pulse AIO Device
1*Pulse Vessel RBA Tank
1*Pulse Vessel Pre-built Tank
1*Wrench
2*VCC Coils
2*24ga Ni80 Coil 0.4ohm
1*Accessory Bag
1*Coil Lead Guide
1*QC Type-C USB Cable
1*Instruction Manual
1*18650 Battery Adaptor
If you want to get this you should watch Tony B's video. He discusses the RBA at around 24mins

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Halfdaft

Definitely going to be grabbing one of these! Especially if I can get hold with of one of the frosted

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DavyH

That's a great standard package!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Paul33

So are they here yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

DavyH said:


> That's a great standard package!


plus all the billet tanks and boros etc fit into this. win.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

This thing is will be retailing for more than 1.5K. The cheapest I saw was 90USD. That's a rip off for a plastic device, I'd go for the Cthulu AIO...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

Ryan69 said:


> I so need one no I need 2 of them.
> Will it come standard with the Rba deck or will that be a separate purchase



you really should post more, your avatar's !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DavyH

Grand Guru said:


> This thing is will be retailing for more than 1.5K. The cheapest I saw was 90USD. That's a rip off for a plastic device, I'd go for the Cthulu AIO...


I’ll respectfully disagree - the standard kit includes what looks like one of the best boro RBAs on the market- remains to be seen, but the concept is excellent, it’s a 21700 device, which is rare and there are other frosted plastic devices way more expensive than this (DotAIO for instance). I think our hideous exchange rate is more at fault than the price of the device per se. Different strokes, I suppose, but I think it looks to be reasonable value.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Grand Guru said:


> This thing is will be retailing for more than 1.5K. The cheapest I saw was 90USD. That's a rip off for a plastic device, I'd go for the Cthulu AIO...




It's only $ 66 at Fasttech

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

I'm 100% in for one of these. I love my Pulse v2 and this rba does look the business!

I know vendors cant answer here but I really hope these will land before the holidays!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

hint hint vendors that are looking but can't comment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I think Jurgens mentioned he'll be getting it soon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> I think Jurgens mentioned he'll be getting it soon


now that would be rather kiff.

my piggy bank is ready to go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> now that would be rather kiff.
> 
> my piggy bank is ready to go!



Does the Mrs know yet that you took the kids pocket money again?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Does the Mrs know yet that you took the kids pocket money again?


quiet down! she will hear you and hit me (again)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Does the Mrs know yet that you took the kids pocket money again?


Why does his kids get so much pocket money? Can they gooi a dop? Do they wash and polish the car? Are they at least helping around the house like, small house repairs, shingling the roof, servicing the the family car?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> quiet down! she will hear you and hit me (again)


but no she doesn't know. I might have to win this one in a competition! maybe @vicTor will share some of his good luck in comps with me

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> but no she doesn't know. I might have to win this one in a competition! maybe @vicTor will share some of his good luck in comps with me



I can foresee many comps with this mod as a prize and when I throw the bones it says to me that a Paul will be a winner

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> I can foresee many comps with this mod as a prize and when I throw the bones it says to me that a Paul will be a winner


Your gift of foresight is amazing

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NecroticAngel

I cant unsee the smiley face made of the charger port and buttons...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ryan69

vicTor said:


> you really should post more, your avatar's !


You think my avatar's are hot you should see my wife

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## DavyH

Ryan69 said:


> You think my avatar's are hot you should see my wife


@Ryan69 - I’m not sure if you’re aware, but it seems your missis has hijacked your account.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Morix

The poor mans BB.


----------



## Paul33

Morix said:


> The poor mans BB.


the poor mans BB yes but also the more hopefully more available BB.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Why does his kids get so much pocket money? Can they gooi a dop? Do they wash and polish the car? Are they at least helping around the house like, small house repairs, shingling the roof, servicing the the family car?


My kids are my house slaves. They earn their monthly peanuts don’t you worry.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ryan69

DavyH said:


> @Ryan69 - I’m not sure if you’re aware, but it seems your missis has hijacked your account.


Brother my missis is only 29 years old

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DavyH

Ryan69 said:


> Brother my missis is only 29 years old


So was mine, once. But she’s still lovely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis

Ryan69 said:


> Brother my missis is only 29 years old


If my mrs was 29 I wouldn't eat anything she cooked for me!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Got to play with it today! @BigGuy has one so that @obeyrobot can start making panels and accessories for it! I have to say I am really impressed with it and will be grabbing one the moment they arrive! 21700 for a boro system is a game-changer! It looks well built and no rattles and doors fit perfectly!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Munro31

Rob Fisher said:


> Got to play with it today! @BigGuy has one so that @obeyrobot can start making panels and accessories for it! I have to say I am really impressed with it and will be grabbing one the moment they arrive! 21700 for a boro system is a game-changer! It looks well built and no rattles and doors fit perfectly!
> View attachment 245625
> View attachment 245626
> View attachment 245627
> View attachment 245628
> View attachment 245629
> View attachment 245630


The Black looks really good! I'm definitely going to get one as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Got to play with it today! @BigGuy has one so that @obeyrobot can start making panels and accessories for it! I have to say I am really impressed with it and will be grabbing one the moment they arrive! 21700 for a boro system is a game-changer! It looks well built and no rattles and doors fit perfectly!
> View attachment 245625
> View attachment 245626
> View attachment 245627
> View attachment 245628
> View attachment 245629
> View attachment 245630


Like a bb that ate too many biscuits

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Got to play with it today! @BigGuy has one so that @obeyrobot can start making panels and accessories for it! I have to say I am really impressed with it and will be grabbing one the moment they arrive! 21700 for a boro system is a game-changer! It looks well built and no rattles and doors fit perfectly!
> View attachment 245625
> View attachment 245626
> View attachment 245627
> View attachment 245628
> View attachment 245629
> View attachment 245630


How’s that rba @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Got to play with it today! @BigGuy has one so that @obeyrobot can start making panels and accessories for it! I have to say I am really impressed with it and will be grabbing one the moment they arrive! 21700 for a boro system is a game-changer! It looks well built and no rattles and doors fit perfectly!
> View attachment 245625
> View attachment 245626
> View attachment 245627
> View attachment 245628
> View attachment 245629
> View attachment 245630


Any idea when the moment of arrival will be?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> How’s that rba @Rob Fisher?



I didn't vape on it but Craig said it's pretty good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Any idea when the moment of arrival will be?



Not sure @Paul33 but I'm kinda hoping before Xmas... but I'm really not sure!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

We are hoping they will arrive before Christmas folks. She vapes nice and the boro that is inside the pulse one is actually very good although my only bug is the 510 screw down it is slightly raised but we will sort that out through @obeyrobot

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

BigGuy said:


> We are hoping they will arrive before Christmas folks. She vapes nice and the boro that is inside the pulse one is actually very good although my only bug is the 510 screw down it is slightly raised but we will sort that out through @obeyrobot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

The frosted finishes are not cheap looking or feeling in any way, and not flimsy but solidly built, impressive kit which comes with plenty which is usually the case with Vandyvape! Yes the 510 is slightly raised which will have those with OCD twitching!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## veecee

Any good news yet? 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

veecee said:


> Any good news yet?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


I saw on the sir vape Facebook page that they’re coming soon. 

how soon is soon I do not know…

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

veecee said:


> Any good news yet?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


Welcome back bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

Resistance said:


> Welcome back bro


Thank you

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga! https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-pulse-aio-kit-a-tony-b-project-and-vandy-vape

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## bigdog

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Ordered! And a very merry Christmas to meeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## X-Calibre786

I would love to know how the RBA tank works for MTL, as in how tight of a draw one can get.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!
> View attachment 246946
> View attachment 246947
> View attachment 246948
> View attachment 246949
> View attachment 246950
> View attachment 246951


And what’s the verdict @Rob Fisher ?

the device looks great but how’s the rba it comes with? Looks good!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> And what’s the verdict @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> the device looks great but how’s the rba it comes with? Looks good!



Boro device with 21700 = Winner! The RBA that it comes with is pretty good as well. All my boro's and bridges fit no problem. I'm not a fan of the clear versions but the black one looks great! Nice design and love the fact you don't have to smash the device to get the battery out. The only negative for me is the 510 drip tip goodie is not flush. But if you are into boro's and bridges you will want this one!

Brilliant that it has an adjustable bottom contact. Love the way they have sealed the chipset so juice damage is unlikely. 

I think this is an all-around winner!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Munro31

Rob Fisher said:


> Boro device with 21700 = Winner! The RBA that it comes with is pretty good as well. All my boro's and bridges fit no problem. I'm not a fan of the clear versions but the black one looks great! Nice design and love the fact you don't have to smash the device to get the battery out. The only negative for me is the 510 drip tip goodie is not flush. But if you are into boro's and bridges you will want this one!
> 
> Brilliant that it has an adjustable bottom contact. Love the way they have sealed the chipset so juice damage is unlikely.
> 
> I think this is an all-around winner!
> View attachment 246987


Well you twisted my arm! Going to order one!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to test the commercial coils! Oh and winner the 510 drip tip goodie is flush when using the commercial coil boro! Nice DL vape with the 0.3Ω. This device is going to be a win for a lot of people!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## bigdog

Received mine this morning. 
It’s as good as I was hoping it would be. 
Don’t hesitate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

bigdog said:


> Received mine this morning.
> It’s as good as I was hoping it would be.
> Don’t hesitate.


I hesitated and now have serious fomo. Thanks

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Mine is on its way

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## bigdog

Angelskeeper said:


> Mine is on its way



What colour did you go for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Angelskeeper said:


> Mine is on its way


I was hoping to see more action on this thread. 

keen to hear your thoughts!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

bigdog said:


> What colour did you go for?


The solid black, not too keen on the frosted ones... i did however also order the 2 customisation kits for it that SirVape have


----------



## Bizkuit

Got a Solid black one a couple of days ago, it's as good as I hoped it would be. Also, it's bigger than one would think. The RBA works pretty well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Bizkuit said:


> Got a Solid black one a couple of days ago, it's as good as I hoped it would be. Also, it's bigger than one would think. The RBA works pretty well



Post a pic of it in your hand bud, let's see it's size? (said nobody online ever)

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> let's see it's size?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bizkuit

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Post a pic of it in your hand bud, let's see it's size? (said nobody online ever)








The Cthulhu in the background feels like it could fit inside the Pulse

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Paul33

Bizkuit said:


> View attachment 247328
> View attachment 247329
> View attachment 247330
> 
> 
> The Cthulhu in the background feels like it could fit inside the Pulse


If your bb ever needs a home I’ll adopt it from you no problem

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Bizkuit said:


> View attachment 247328
> View attachment 247329
> View attachment 247330
> 
> 
> The Cthulhu in the background feels like it could fit inside the Pulse


Ok, I can not argue. Yours is bigger than mine.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bizkuit

Bizkuit said:


> View attachment 247328
> View attachment 247329
> View attachment 247330
> 
> 
> The Cthulhu in the background feels like it could fit inside the Pulse



It's only a shell unfortunately, liquid damage killed the electronics


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Bizkuit said:


> View attachment 247328
> View attachment 247329
> View attachment 247330
> 
> 
> The Cthulhu in the background feels like it could fit inside the Pulse




Thanks for that. She is quite a chunky monkey, but it is almost as big as my FOMO already!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Bizkuit said:


> It's only a shell unfortunately, liquid damage killed the electronics


Feel like getting rid of the body... ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Feel like getting rid of the body... ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Would love one. Price is just a bit steep for me


----------



## DavyH

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Feel like getting rid of the body... ?



@Dela Rey Steyn going into full Walter White mode…

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## veecee

Anyone else selling them now? In jhb perhaps? 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Inkd Vapour is getting stock soon. @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## veecee

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Inkd Vapour is getting stock soon. @JurgensSt


Best part about that its a short drive, and a little kuier with the dude! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Clearly not my day 
I dropped you on that one, sorry for that.
I don't have stock at the moment of the Pulse AIO.
Happy you got one

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I would like to thank @JurgensSt for getting back to me RE Inkd issue. Im very happy with the response received. Thanks bud

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is real value for money! And the 21700 is just a huge win! Even the commercial coil boro is pretty good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Really impressed. The included RBA deck is a winner. Still need to find my sweet spot though. Running spaced fused clapton as per Vic's review. Not my usual go to coil, so Ill play with a few options. 
What coil are you running @Rob Fisher? 

But its an awesome AIO.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

The more I use it, the more i love it. The RBA is just outstanding

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> Really impressed. The included RBA deck is a winner. Still need to find my sweet spot though. Running spaced fused clapton as per Vic's review. Not my usual go to coil, so Ill play with a few options.
> What coil are you running @Rob Fisher?
> 
> But its an awesome AIO.
> 
> View attachment 247744



@SmokeyJoe I have a 0.33Ω Framed Staple from BVC.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> Really impressed. The included RBA deck is a winner. Still need to find my sweet spot though. Running spaced fused clapton as per Vic's review. Not my usual go to coil, so Ill play with a few options.
> What coil are you running @Rob Fisher?
> 
> But its an awesome AIO.
> 
> View attachment 247744


Sometimes this mod looks small and sometimes it looks chubby! 

what’s your verdict?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## veecee

JurgensSt said:


> Clearly not my day
> I dropped you on that one, sorry for that.
> I don't have stock at the moment of the Pulse AIO.
> Happy you got one


I don't have one, been waiting for your stock to land. Lol! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH

veecee said:


> I don't have one, been waiting for your stock to land. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


Ditto...

Yes, I know it's available elsewhere, but it ain't local!

Edit: @Dela Rey Steyn spotted the shipment coming in and tipped me off. A true gentleman! I suspect @JurgensSt has a busy day ahead of him...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> @SmokeyJoe I have a 0.33Ω Framed Staple from BVC.
> View attachment 247758
> View attachment 247759


Tried a 0.39 framed staple today @Rob Fisher. Amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Paul33 said:


> Sometimes this mod looks small and sometimes it looks chubby!
> 
> what’s your verdict?


Happy as a pig in mud. 
But yes, the size is a bit chunky compared to a Billet, BUT its a 21700 mod and after a day's use its actually very comfortable in the hand

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I originally thought it was a lot of money for an AIO, but for what you get its money well spent. For those that dont know:
1x RBA Boro
1x VCC Coil bridge in its own boro tank
2x VCC coils
2x pre built rba coils (havent tried it yet) 
Plus a bag of the usual goodies

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Mine is on it's merry way from Inkd Vapor, thanks @JurgensSt !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Oooh i see Inkd has circuit board panels in other colours.
Dammit, now i have to spend more

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

@SmokeyJoe I have the same problem with @JurgensSt , he keeps taking my money!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> Happy as a pig in mud.
> But yes, the size is a bit chunky compared to a Billet, BUT its a 21700 mod and after a day's use its actually very comfortable in the hand


If it’s the same as the pulse V2 squonk then I suppose it’s not too bad. 

this is in my shopping list for this month on the day of the bestowing of thee monthly peanuts.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bizkuit

Paul33 said:


> If it’s the same as the pulse V2 squonk then I suppose it’s not too bad.
> 
> this is in my shopping list for this month on the day of the bestowing of thee monthly peanuts.


It's that same width as the pulse v2 but about 0.5cm taller

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

Bizkuit said:


> It's that same width as the pulse v2 but about 0.5cm taller


Perfect thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH

Aaaaaaand it arrived earlier than expected.

Luvverly!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

DavyH said:


> Aaaaaaand it arrived earlier than expected.
> 
> Luvverly!


Not jealous. 

At all

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

DavyH said:


> Aaaaaaand it arrived earlier than expected.
> 
> Luvverly!


And whats your verdict?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Absolutely loving it!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DavyH

SmokeyJoe said:


> And whats your verdict?



Great. The Vessel tank is far better than a few BB tanks/bridges I’ve used and, if manufactured for BBs, would have cost almost as much as the entire kit. Stock coils are good, again far better than much of what’s already available.

It is pretty chunky, but if you’re used to a Pulse, you’ll be happy with the feel. Plastics are good quality, fit and finish likewise good. Currently running a 0.33 ohm fused Clapton at 35W since last night and the battery is still reading as full. This is an absolute winner.

Isolating the chip and screen is a direction BB should have taken years ago. Good move by TonyB.

Typical of BB styles, as a lefty I have to be careful not to obscure the airflow as I knuckle fire with my thumb. The drip tip is comfortable enough, but not a thing of beauty. Those are my only ‘complaints’.

I’m not mad about the coloured ones and went for the frosted clear - there could well be a plain black in future as well if this continues to perform.

Non-BB users! Like all AIOs, this is a jack-of-all-trades device. There are better flavour machines, better cloud machines, more compact, cheaper and aesthetically better devices out there, but this kit is great at what it does and what it is. 10/10.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

DavyH said:


> Great. The Vessel tank is far better than a few BB tanks/bridges I’ve used and, if manufactured for BBs, would have cost almost as much as the entire kit. Stock coils are good, again far better than much of what’s already available.
> 
> It is pretty chunky, but if you’re used to a Pulse, you’ll be happy with the feel. Plastics are good quality, fit and finish likewise good. Currently running a 0.33 ohm fused Clapton at 35W since last night and the battery is still reading as full. This is an absolute winner.
> 
> Isolating the chip and screen is a direction BB should have taken years ago. Good move by TonyB.
> 
> Typical of BB styles, as a lefty I have to be careful not to obscure the airflow as I knuckle fire with my thumb. The drip tip is comfortable enough, but not a thing of beauty. Those are my only ‘complaints’.
> 
> I’m not mad about the coloured ones and went for the frosted clear - there could well be a plain black in future as well if this continues to perform.
> 
> Non-BB users! Like all AIOs, this is a jack-of-all-trades device. There are better flavour machines, better cloud machines, more compact, cheaper and aesthetically better devices out there, but this kit is great at what it does and what it is. 10/10.


So as an ex-bb user and big fan and someone full of regret for selling his bb this is a bloody good replacement then?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavyH

Paul33 said:


> So as an ex-bb user and big fan and someone full of regret for selling his bb this is a bloody good replacement then?



It doesn’t have the mystique, but objectively I think it’s better. Certainly not nearly as heavy on the wallet!

Do it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

DavyH said:


> It doesn’t have the mystique, but objectively I think it’s better. Certainly not nearly as heavy on the wallet!
> 
> Do it!


I’m keen. 

only 152 days left until payday in January!!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> I’m keen.
> 
> only 152 days left until payday in January!!



You getting paid early this month?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> You getting paid early this month?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

New frosted panels. Also splurged a bit on new fused claptons from Fydo. Ive found my happy place with the RBA boro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

DavyH said:


> Non-BB users! Like all AIOs, this is a jack-of-all-trades device. There are better flavour machines, better cloud machines, more compact, cheaper and aesthetically better devices out there, but this kit is great at what it does and what it is.



This is the type of feedback one needs when considering a device. Thanks.

When reading the responses one often gets the impression that the AIO in question does everything perfectly. If it did everything that @DavyH mentioned (and more) at a near-perfect level then getting it would be a no-brainer. It would be the mod/kit/device to end all others.

If an AIO is a jack of all trades device it would imply that it is a master of none. Is this true wrt the Pulse AIO? Is there one area where it can be said to be at the "top level"? Perhaps it shines in more than one area?

Having said all of this, it remains very tempting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> This is the type of feedback one needs when considering a device. Thanks.
> 
> When reading the responses one often gets the impression that the AIO in question does everything perfectly. If it did everything that @DavyH mentioned (and more) at a near-perfect level then getting it would be a no-brainer. It would be the mod/kit/device to end all others.
> 
> If an AIO is a jack of all trades device it would imply that it is a master of none. Is this true wrt the Pulse AIO? Is there one area where it can be said to be at the "top level"? Perhaps it shines in more than one area?
> 
> Having said all of this, it remains very tempting.


No its definitely not perfect.
For example, the originals panels "rocked" a bit on the device.
RBA wicking can be sometimes troublesome.
The 1st VCC coil had some spitting.
Coil spacing on the RBA above the air holes is crucial.
Already have a few scratches on the bottom of the mod, where im placing it on the table.
The nylon mouth piece sits flush with stock coils boro bridge, but not with the RBA bridge. 
Getting lots of condensation behind boro

BUT, i still think its excellent value for money for what you get.

I had the SXK Billet box, (chip fried due to leakage) and for me, this is miles better.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bizkuit

SmokeyJoe said:


> No its definitely not perfect.
> For example, the originals panels "rocked" a bit on the device.
> RBA wicking can be sometimes troublesome.
> The 1st VCC coil had some spitting.
> Coil spacing on the RBA above the air holes is crucial.
> Already have a few scratches on the bottom of the mod, where im placing it on the table.
> The nylon mouth piece sits flush with stock coils boro bridge, but not with the RBA bridge.
> Getting lots of condensation behind boro
> 
> BUT, i still think its excellent value for money for what you get.
> 
> I had the SXK Billet box, (chip fried due to leakage) and for me, this is miles better.



I don't know if this makes sense but it seems the condensation seems wicking related. On the first 3 tries, I did get condensation. 4th time around I have no condensation at all


----------



## Rob Fisher

My panels are perfectly flush and no rocking at all!
Simple to build and almost no condensation. There will always be a bit of condensation on every bridge and boro system.
The commercial coils (well the only one and the first one I tested) are pretty good. 
There is a drip tip gap when using the RBA but it's flush with the commercial coil system
And unlike Billet Box's the board and chips are protected from juice leakage.
And having a 21700 makes it a real winner!

Best value for money device of 2021 for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Bizkuit said:


> I don't know if this makes sense but it seems the condensation seems wicking related. On the first 3 tries, I did get condensation. 4th time around I have no condensation at all


Thanks! When you wick again, can you post pics please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> My panels are perfectly flush and no rocking at all!
> Simple to build and almost no condensation. There will always be a bit of condensation on every bridge and boro system.
> The commercial coils (well the only one and the first one I tested) are pretty good.
> There is a drip tip gap when using the RBA but it's flush with the commercial coil system
> And unlike Billet Box's the board and chips are protected from juice leakage.
> And having a 21700 makes it a real winner!
> 
> Best value for money device of 2021 for me!


I have to agree. Awesome setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

SmokeyJoe said:


> I have to agree. Awesome setup


Seem to have got unlucky there with your rocking panels, one thing I hate with any device with removable panels is movement or badly fitted panels so it's a big pro for me how well the panels fit,(snug, no movement whatsoever)!

Sweet spot for me is a RDL draw with Tri-core clapton. around 0.3ohm at 30w!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks! When you wick again, can you post pics please?



Here we go @SmokeyJoe!

0.43Ω BVC Coil. Not sure which one it is because I have been playing with so many BVC options I have lost count. Pushing it at 32 watts... and normally I would drive the coil at 28 watts. Just feels right at 32 watts in the Pulse AIO.



Coil Height



Pro Vape Cotton from BP Mods



Trimmed to the edge of the base.



Gently tucked into the juice wells.



Juiced up.



Test fire!



Filled up with Red Pill!



Interesting taking out the commercial coil boro after a few days of occasional vape and no sign of condensation or leaking at all!



Time to rock and roll!




Now the drip tip is flush? Go figure!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## veecee

Rob Fisher said:


> Here we go @SmokeyJoe!
> 
> 0.43Ω BVC Coil. Not sure which one it is because I have been playing with so many BVC options I have lost count. Pushing it at 32 watts... and normally I would drive the coil at 28 watts. Just feels right at 32 watts in the Pulse AIO.
> View attachment 248038
> 
> 
> Coil Height
> View attachment 248039
> 
> 
> Pro Vape Cotton from BP Mods
> View attachment 248040
> 
> 
> Trimmed to the edge of the base.
> View attachment 248041
> 
> 
> Gently tucked into the juice wells.
> View attachment 248042
> 
> 
> Juiced up.
> View attachment 248043
> 
> 
> Test fire!
> View attachment 248044
> 
> 
> Filled up with Red Pill!
> View attachment 248045
> 
> 
> Interesting taking out the commercial coil boro after a few days of occasional vape and no sign of condensation or leaking at all!
> View attachment 248046
> 
> 
> Time to rock and roll!
> View attachment 248047
> View attachment 248048
> 
> 
> Now the drip tip is flush? Go figure!
> View attachment 248049


All depends on how much you tighten the plug I reckon. That, and the 510 pin is adjustable, so you can adjust things if necessary.

My silly white top cap drip tip sat flush from the get go.

I'm running a framed staple Clapton at 0.45 ohms and 35w and I'm very impressed.

I wicked just like Rob posted and I have very little condensation.









Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Absolutely love mine!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 10 | Disagree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I cant remember when last I enjoyed a setup so much. Just love it. 
Bonus is, i havent even had a craving for a sig since i bought it. 

In the words of Uncle @Rob Fisher: Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

You guys suck!

now I HAVE to buy one at month end and endure the wrath of my wife

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Paul33 said:


> You guys suck!
> 
> now I HAVE to buy one at month end and endure the wrath of my wife


Haha sorry @Paul33

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris du Toit

I have been throughly enjoying my Pulse Aio!

Condensation from the boro is minimal and the flavour is awesome (granted I only vape Red Pill so don't know how deserts wil fair in it)... Oh and wicking is a breeze!

I go through about 4 to 5 tanks and then I just stick a piece of tissue paper in to clear out the few droplets that are there. 

Size was something to get used to coming from the billet box, but the 21700 trade-off is a no brainer.

The only gripe I have with it is the seals on the Vessel rba base, they don't hold on enough and will just drop off. But gotten used to that by now as well. Hopefully they release a upgraded seal pack in the future that will fix that little niggle.

Got her looking pretty! 






Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Chris du Toit said:


> I have been throughly enjoying my Pulse Aio!
> 
> Condensation from the boro is minimal and the flavour is awesome (granted I only vape Red Pill so don't know how deserts wil fair in it)... Oh and wicking is a breeze!
> 
> I go through about 4 to 5 tanks and then I just stick a piece of tissue paper in to clear out the few droplets that are there.
> 
> Size was something to get used to coming from the billet box, but the 21700 trade-off is a no brainer.
> 
> The only gripe I have with it is the seals on the Vessel rba base, they don't hold on enough and will just drop off. But gotten used to that by now as well. Hopefully they release a upgraded seal pack in the future that will fix that little niggle.
> 
> Got her looking pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


I like this frosted version! It’s very cool.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Absolutely love mine!
> View attachment 248077


This is a great pic to show it's size, yes bigger than other BB style AIO's but still comfortable in the hand with that extra girth well worth the advantage of hosting a 21700!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Got some spare panels for the Pulse AIO and really nicely packed and the bonus is they give you 8 spare magnets! Very clever and great idea!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## veecee

Rob Fisher said:


> Got some spare panels for the Pulse AIO and really nicely packed and the bonus is they give you 8 spare magnets! Very clever and great idea!
> View attachment 248157


I also think it's a brilliant idea. I bought an extra set of doors just for the magnets. Next I'll have to see if my fine woodworking skills are up to scratch, because I'd love to make a set of wild olive wood doors. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

veecee said:


> I also think it's a brilliant idea. I bought an extra set of doors just for the magnets. Next I'll have to see if my fine woodworking skills are up to scratch, because I'd love to make a set of wild olive wood doors.
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



Waiting for a "Weekend Project" post on those doors... orders to follow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@Rob Fisher how's the pioneer insider in the pulse compared to the pioneer insider in the abyss regarding the restrictiveness and smoothness of the draw Oom?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ruwaid said:


> @Rob Fisher how's the pioneer insider in the pulse compared to the pioneer insider in the abyss regarding the restrictiveness and smoothness of the draw Oom?



@Ruwaid they are pretty similar but I do enjoy the Pioneer Insider more than most BB Bridges for some reason. Maybe it's the airflow that is just right for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

When did a device launch last cause so much of a stir? Possibly the Abyss, but the QC on the first batch was a bit iffy...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rooigevaar

So much FOMO

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## DavyH

Rooigevaar said:


> So much FOMO



Oh, just do it. You won't be sorry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Speedy_11

Hello all,im interested in this kit, but I saw some reviews that in the box you don't get the vessel tank with, can anyone advise,im looking into getting this from sirvape @Rob Fisher @Angelskeeper @SmokeyJoe


----------



## Rob Fisher

Speedy_11 said:


> Hello all,im interested in this kit, but I saw some reviews that in the box you don't get the vessel tank with, can anyone advise,im looking into getting this from sirvape @Rob Fisher @Angelskeeper @SmokeyJoe



The package from @Sir Vape comes with everything! The Vessel Boro and a boro for commercial coils! Excellent buy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Speedy_11

Rob Fisher said:


> The package from @Sir Vape comes with everything! The Vessel Boro and a boro for commercial coils! Excellent buy!


Thanks alot for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Speedy_11 said:


> Thanks alot for that


Weird, it comes with the Vessel as standard at least that's my understanding! Certainly I don't know anyone who has bought one with no Vessel tank included! The Vessel tank is also sold separately but not as an extra purchase for this device but in case you don't want to buy the pulse AIO mod but want the Vessel tank to use in other BB style devices!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Timwis said:


> Weird, it comes with the Vessel as standard at least that's my understanding! Certainly I don't know anyone who has bought one with no Vessel tank included! The Vessel tank is also sold separately but not as an extra purchase for this device but in case you don't want to buy the pulse AIO mod but want the Vessel tank to use in other BB style devices!





Timwis said:


> Weird, it comes with the Vessel as standard at least that's my understanding! Certainly I don't know anyone who has bought one with no Vessel tank included! The Vessel tank is also sold separately but not as an extra purchase for this device but in case you don't want to buy the pulse AIO mod but want the Vessel tank to use in other BB style devices!



Perfect fit in the Cthulhu AIO Kit! Quite happy with the setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## veecee

Speedy_11 said:


> Hello all,im interested in this kit, but I saw some reviews that in the box you don't get the vessel tank with, can anyone advise,im looking into getting this from sirvape @Rob Fisher @Angelskeeper @SmokeyJoe


It's a comprehensive kit. Comes with the device, the rba and tank, stock coils and tank, battery adapter, tools and spares. I think it's very good value for money because you don't need to buy anything extra.

But the real beauty of the concept is that vandy vape offers plenty of customisable extras, and they encourage other manufacturers and DIY geeks to make their own too!

Another plus is that anything that is designed for a Boro will also fit into it. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

FOMO averted, just got mine!! It comes with the vessel. First impression is great, with everything you get in the box it is definitely worth the price. Time to get playing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## VanillaVape

KZOR said:


> I reckon this device is going to do super well in sales. Extremely versatile.


Agreed... The Airflow on it is so smooth on it... also love the fact you can make it a new device everytime you want to do something different


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Anyone tried the 2.5mm pre built coils that came with the kit? Dont want to redo the deck if they suck


----------



## JurgensSt

SmokeyJoe said:


> Anyone tried the 2.5mm pre built coils that came with the kit? Dont want to redo the deck if they suck


Come now man, take one for the team

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## veecee

SmokeyJoe said:


> Anyone tried the 2.5mm pre built coils that came with the kit? Dont want to redo the deck if they suck


Lol @JurgensSt!

I didnt try them because its plain round wire... And i had some framed staples lying around 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizkuit

Life is too short for round wire builds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Speedy_11

sirvape just sold out the plain black,any other vendors selling this?


----------



## Grand Guru

Speedy_11 said:


> sirvape just sold out the plain black,any other vendors selling this?


Contact @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy_11

or il just buy the clear and get the black panel kits buttons ect


----------



## Speedy_11

Grand Guru said:


> Contact @JurgensSt


sold out on his site as well


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Speedy_11 said:


> sold out on his site as well


Looks like you weren't 'speedy' enough....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ok so i tried the 2.5mm supplied coils. And its surprisingly good. It especially shines with iced liquids. 

Just a note. You MUST expand/space the coil as it wont fit on the deck when compressed

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So i found out why im getting condensation.
There was a fine hair line crack next to the 510, but crack runs straight through to body. 
I thought i perhaps dropped it or manhandled the pulse, but going back to my photos i took on the day i received it, i could see the crack.
So i took a chance and contacted VandyVape directly and to my surprise they immediately sent me a replacement body for the part thats cracked.
Unfortunately its via China Post, so im going to wait for a loooooong time.

But still, didnt expect such awesome service from VandyVape.

I cant vault them on the mod, it could have been dropped during original transit from China to Vendor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Chris du Toit

For those still looking to get one Juicy Joe's has them at an awesome price!

https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/shop/hardware/kits-mod-tank/vany-vape-pulse-aio-kit-a-tony-b-project/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Speedy_11

Chris du Toit said:


> For those still looking to get one Juicy Joe's has them at an awesome price!
> 
> https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/shop/hardware/kits-mod-tank/vany-vape-pulse-aio-kit-a-tony-b-project/


oh no i wanted a black one and my frosted clear one is being delivered today .is what it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

The fomo this forum gives me is too real...
Thanks guys! haha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Grand Guru said:


>


Imagine having an Itch you cant scratch... unless you won an itch scratcher thru the lotto

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Speedy_11

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Imagine having an Itch you cant scratch... unless you won an itch scratcher thru the lotto


so my pulse finally arrived and when I opened it is a dam laptop battery,on the call now with courier guy to get the driver to bring back my package

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Speedy_11 said:


> so my pulse finally arrived and when I opened it is a dam laptop battery,on the call now with courier guy to get the driver to bring back my package


Are you serious?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I feel your pain bud, ordered from Yuppiechef on Tuesday (gift for SWAMBO) it was sent via Aramex. Went from CPT to JHB, then to Polokwane (100km from us), and then for some or other unknown reason, back to Sandton?!?!? Still haven't arrived. Hopefully next week, FML...

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Speedy_11

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I feel your pain bud, ordered from Yuppiechef on Tuesday (gift for SWAMBO) it was sent via Aramex. Went from CPT to JHB, then to Polokwane (100km from us), and then for some or other unknown reason, back to Sandton?!?!? Still haven't arrived. Hopefully next week, FML...


they came back

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Speedy_11 said:


> they came back
> View attachment 249266


And was it worth the wait?


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Speedy_11 said:


> they came back
> View attachment 249266


For the mouth piece. Remember to prime it with liquid, then twist it on, not push down

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Goddammit  I hate you guys... but I'm bloody super excited to build it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH

Grand Guru said:


> Goddammit  I hate you guys... but I'm bloody super excited to build it
> 
> View attachment 249552


You’re wasting time taking pictures and commenting when you could be building….

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Goddammit  I hate you guys... but I'm bloody super excited to build it
> 
> View attachment 249552


Now your hunt for a Pioneer insider begins! Good luck and may the odds be ever in your favour!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Goddammit  I hate you guys... but I'm bloody super excited to build it
> 
> View attachment 249552



That 21700 battery should last forever in MTL mode

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

First thing. Hunt for the perfect drip matchy matchy driptip to replace that hideous white piece of Teflon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## adriaanh



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis

adriaanh said:


> View attachment 249618


The Stormtrooper look!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## veecee

adriaanh said:


> View attachment 249618



Oh wow. That is just awesome! Except for the drip tip, I don't like the stock tip. 

But those doors are so lekka. Where did you get them?


----------



## adriaanh

It's the only white I had on hand. Don't use it. 
3D printed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## GadgetFreak

adriaanh said:


> It's the only white I had on hand. Don't use it.
> 3D printed.


Amazing it took me awhile to notice the fine layers lines. Excellent print!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit

I followed in @adriaanh footsteps and had a search on Thingiverse and found a legend had uploaded his STL files for the panels, a few minutes customizing them and off to the printer.

They came out quite nice, just need to slap on my glass bed to get a better finish on the front facing side.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## adriaanh

Looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

Chris du Toit said:


> I followed in @adriaanh footsteps and had a search on Thingiverse and found a legend had uploaded his STL files for the panels, a few minutes customizing them and off to the printer.
> 
> They came out quite nice, just need to slap on my glass bed to get a better finish on the front facing side.
> 
> View attachment 249690
> 
> View attachment 249691


Those are super cool!!

You should do pulse V2 panels because those are IMPOSSIBLE to find. Good few customers would be knocking on your door I’m sure!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Angelskeeper

Chris du Toit said:


> I followed in @adriaanh footsteps and had a search on Thingiverse and found a legend had uploaded his STL files for the panels, a few minutes customizing them and off to the printer.
> 
> They came out quite nice, just need to slap on my glass bed to get a better finish on the front facing side.
> 
> View attachment 249690
> 
> View attachment 249691


@Chris du Toit 
How much would you charge me to print a set?
Those panels look wicked!!


----------



## Timwis

Chris du Toit said:


> I followed in @adriaanh footsteps and had a search on Thingiverse and found a legend had uploaded his STL files for the panels, a few minutes customizing them and off to the printer.
> 
> They came out quite nice, just need to slap on my glass bed to get a better finish on the front facing side.
> 
> View attachment 249690
> 
> View attachment 249691


Giz some, lol!!! very nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@Grand Guru, I took a leaf from your book and used the driptip from my Brunhilde. Setup the RBA with a nice 0.35 coil and doing some Slightly restricted DL (not full RDL) Got me some Taviro inside and the RBA definitely delivers on flavour. Not the best flavour, but damn decent! I might need to get hold of some RBAliens from @charln to put her to her full glory.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Grand Guru, I took a leaf from your book and used the driptip from my Brunhilde. Setup the RBA with a nice 0.35 coil and doing some Slightly restricted DL (not full RDL) Got me some Taviro inside and the RBA definitely delivers on flavour. Not the best flavour, but damn decent! I might need to get hold of some RBAliens from @charln to put her to her full glory.
> View attachment 249700


I didn’t try the stock coils (and probably won’t) but that RBA is definitely not disappointing at all my first build was with a .4 alien coil. My next one will definitely be a proper MTL Clapton in the 1 - 1.2 region.
That customised fire button is really classy

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## YzeOne

Chris du Toit said:


> I followed in @adriaanh footsteps and had a search on Thingiverse and found a legend had uploaded his STL files for the panels, a few minutes customizing them and off to the printer.
> 
> They came out quite nice, just need to slap on my glass bed to get a better finish on the front facing side.
> 
> View attachment 249690
> 
> View attachment 249691



Absolutely Awesome.

Did the legend perhaps have any STL files for Pulse V2 BF squonker panels?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

YzeOne said:


> Absolutely Awesome.
> 
> Did the legend perhaps have any STL files for Pulse V2 BF squonker panels?



Nope, he has 1 design in his profile, the AIO doors.
https://www.thingiverse.com/noroc09/designs

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

YzeOne said:


> Absolutely Awesome.
> 
> Did the legend perhaps have any STL files for Pulse V2 BF squonker panels?


There is one guy that has a set on Thingiverse

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:5164492

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

Chris du Toit said:


> There is one guy that has a set on Thingiverse
> 
> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:5164492
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


I took a look in Cura and it appears to be 0.6mm thick. I didnt see the locating tabs and used google translate to read his comments.
Turns out his resin panel fell out of the "door" and this was his printed replacement.
My door is the black scalloped GRP version so this wont really be compatible.


----------



## Chris du Toit

blujeenz said:


> I took a look in Cura and it appears to be 0.6mm thick. I didnt see the locating tabs and used google translate to read his comments.
> Turns out his resin panel fell out of the "door" and this was his printed replacement.
> My door is the black scalloped GRP version so this wont really be compatible.


Ahh that sucks, could possibly still work if you size them up a bit. Would have a play around but done have a Pulse V2

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Speedy_11

where can I get nice drip tips for my pulse ,not liking this standard one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roodt

SmokeyJoe said:


> So i found out why im getting condensation.
> There was a fine hair line crack next to the 510, but crack runs straight through to body.
> I thought i perhaps dropped it or manhandled the pulse, but going back to my photos i took on the day i received it, i could see the crack.
> So i took a chance and contacted VandyVape directly and to my surprise they immediately sent me a replacement body for the part thats cracked.
> Unfortunately its via China Post, so im going to wait for a loooooong time.
> 
> But still, didnt expect such awesome service from VandyVape.
> 
> I cant vault them on the mod, it could have been dropped during original transit from China to Vendor



Hey

I also have the same cracks on my Pulse AIO, (the clear white colour)

mind sharing the contact details of the vandy vape contact you have?


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Roodt said:


> Hey
> 
> I also have the same cracks on my Pulse AIO, (the clear white colour)
> 
> mind sharing the contact details of the vandy vape contact you have?


Dm sent


----------



## Roodt

SmokeyJoe said:


> Dm sent


Thank you


----------



## Timwis

It’s great BB style devices, bridges and RBA Boro tanks have hit the mainstream, before people had the choice of donating organs to buy an original or risk getting stoned for buying an SXK clone!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Stoned vaper

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Stoned vaper
> 
> View attachment 250075


I was thinking of the ones that hit a bit harder variety!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

And now this! I'm not sure whether it came with this crack or did it appear afterwards

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> And now this! I'm not sure whether it came with this crack or did it appear afterwards
> 
> View attachment 250355





this "flaw" seems to be poking it's head out on other colors now too... hope you can get it sorted!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

That's really bad luck @Grand Guru . I think that you are now the third one on this thread with this issue. 

I wish you all the best in resolving this with the vendor.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YzeOne

Phew! looks like I dodged a bullet with this AIO.

sometimes it pays to have a spending-combative* missus.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I hope that you didn't buy yours from Sir Vape. 

They now have this warning :

*Please note: Do not overtighten the 510. If overtightened it could possibly crack around the 510 area. There will be no refunds on devices if the 510 has been overtightened. *

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

It doesn’t seem to affect the performance in anyway. The golden ring to which the driptip base screws is still firmly attached to the plastic frame (glued I guess) so I’ll just pop them an email and hear what they say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I hope that you didn't buy yours from Sir Vape.
> 
> They now have this warning :
> 
> *Please note: Do not overtighten the 510. If overtightened it could possibly crack around the 510 area. There will be no refunds on devices if the 510 has been overtightened. *


The 510 (driptip base) is screwed into a metallic part (in gold). I don’t see how tightening the 510 causes any cracks in the plastic around it

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I have been thinking about this (insert insulting comments below). It is, without a doubt, a design flaw. If an experienced hobby vaper like @Grand Guru can crack a mod in this way then who would be safe to buy one. New vapers run a far greater risk due to their inexperience.

I have never seen a similar warning for any other mod. If you buy it from the shop they would have to give you a verbal warning or perhaps even a written one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have been thinking about this (insert insulting comments below). It is, without a doubt, a design flaw. If an experienced hobby vaper like @Grand Guru can crack a mod in this way then who would be safe to buy one. New vapers run a far greater risk due to their inexperience.
> 
> I have never seen a similar warning for any other mod. If you buy it from the shop they would have to give you a verbal warning or perhaps even a written one.


I fully agree on the design flaw issue and find sir vape's message a little meh...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## YzeOne

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I hope that you didn't buy yours from Sir Vape.
> 
> They now have this warning :
> 
> *Please note: Do not overtighten the 510. If overtightened it could possibly crack around the 510 area. There will be no refunds on devices if the 510 has been overtightened. *



"*If overtightened it could possibly crack around the 510 area." <-- *Is this not admitting it is a design flaw??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

SmokeyJoe said:


> contacted VandyVape directly and to my surprise they immediately sent me a replacement body for the part thats cracked.



If VandyVape is willing to replace the mod then they are agreeing that the problem is of their own making. They should be commended for their positive response.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Timwis

The last time I can remember issues with a lot of units cracking was the Topside Lite!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Munro31

YzeOne said:


> "*If overtightened it could possibly crack around the 510 area." <-- *Is this not admitting it is a design flaw??


Not really, it just shows that they know it will crack if over tightened. Almost anything over tightened will damage something. On my Abyss I made the same mistake and it would leak. Nothing has a perfect design, there will always be cautions and warning on operating a device . I will still buy one , and snug it down

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> I fully agree on the design flaw issue and find sir vape's message a little meh...


And how tight is too tight? It's a judgement and not helped when the drip tip doesn't sit flush!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> And how tight is too tight? It's a judgement and not helped when the drip tip doesn't sit flush!


And the 510 can't be overtightened that much in any case knowing that it sits on the the Boro tank...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## YzeOne

Munro31 said:


> Not really, it just shows that they know it will crack if over tightened. Almost anything over tightened will damage something. On my Abyss I made the same mistake and it would leak. Nothing has a perfect design, there will always be cautions and warning on operating a device . I will still buy one , and snug it down



I agree "Almost anything over tightened will damage something" - but these are tightened by hand. 
If your product can be broken by that then the product is crap - own up! 

IMHO stripping of threads should be the worst result of "over-tightening" by hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31

YzeOne said:


> I agree "Almost anything over tightened will damage something" - but these are tightened by hand.
> If your product can be broken by that then the product is crap - own up!
> 
> IMHO stripping of threads should be the worst result of "over-tightening" by hand.


Let's agree to disagree? Over tightening on a boro device is a big no-no, I think the problem is more that the 510 doesn't sit flush, causing people to crank down. But even this is present on almost all other boro devices, even the Abyss has it, but it's a gap under the top cap. Does this make it crap? Not for me, but for you it does, and that is up to you! For me, I'll buy it end of this month and I'll screw it down snug and live with the gap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Munro31 said:


> Let's agree to disagree? Over tightening on a boro device is a big no-no, I think the problem is more that the 510 doesn't sit flush, causing people to crank down. But even this is present on almost all other boro devices, even the Abyss has it, but it's a gap under the top cap. Does this make it crap? Not for me, but for you it does, and that is up to you! For me, I'll buy it end of this month and I'll screw it down snug and live with the gap



I'm also looking to get a 2nd full black one at month end

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Munro31 said:


> Let's agree to disagree? Over tightening on a boro device is a big no-no, I think the problem is more that the 510 doesn't sit flush, causing people to crank down. But even this is present on almost all other boro devices, even the Abyss has it, but it's a gap under the top cap. Does this make it crap? Not for me, but for you it does, and that is up to you! For me, I'll buy it end of this month and I'll screw it down snug and live with the gap


Mine actually isn't cracked so I am lucky but not really the point when obviously there is an issue with so many! My issue with whether the overtightening is or isn't possible by hand and whether that should cause cracking is more to do with the blanket statement made by @Sir Vape washing their hands of the whole situation when they should be trying their utmost to help customers resolve the issue, obviously from their statement they have made their mind up if someone's unit cracks they overtightened the 510 so are responsible, poor show from a vendor! If that was a UK vendor I wouldn't use them again but then I have never seen such an announcement from a vendor before!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Munro31

Timwis said:


> Mine actually isn't cracked so I am lucky but not really the point when obviously there is an issue with so many! My issue with whether the overtightening is or isn't possible by hand and whether that should cause cracking is more to do with the blanket statement made by @Sir Vape washing their hands of the whole situation when they should be trying their utmost to help customers resolve the issue, obviously from their statement they have made their mind up if someone's unit cracks they overtightened the 510 so are responsible, poor show from a vendor! If that was a UK vendor I wouldn't use them again but then I have never seen such an announcement from a vendor before!


Definitely! It's not cool to just say you won't entertain any cracking! But that's a easy fix, I removed it from there basket, went to another vendor and place a order. It's not like it's a Billet Box that is super difficult to order. There are a number of vendors here that stock it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Munro31 said:


> Definitely! It's not cool to just say you won't entertain any cracking! But that's a easy fix, I removed it from there basket, went to another vendor and place a order. It's not like it's a Billet Box that is super difficult to order. There are a number of vendors here that stock it


All depends if that statement also is their policy on the units they have already sold? Hopefully with pressure put on in this thread @Sir Vape will be more helpful when it comes to units already purchased!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BigGuy

Good Morning all. Craig here owner Sir Vape, So let me start by saying we are damned if we do or damned if we don't. What does that mean you might ask. Well, when we first got the PULSE AIO in we had no clue that there would be an issue like this down the line, so in good faith, we are warning potential new customers that this could occur if you overtighten the 510 to hold the boro in place. ( on a private note I have overtightened my own one and cracked it for no other reason than my OCD kicked in because the 510 didn't sit flush and I tried to make it flush) So if we do not put this warning up and someone does overtighten and we have not warned them about this potential issue we are at fault, but also because we have put this warning up we are also at fault for people who have already bought one. 

Vandy Vape has honored as far as I am aware all claims in this regard and are sending out new units because they admitted to the flaw they are honoring the warranty not us hence us putting up the statement. For people using the stock coils bridge, this does not seem to be an issue as the 510 sits flush but as far as we are aware the bulk of people who have cracked theirs have used the rebuildable bridge. or other aftermarket bridges.

As for Sir Vape, we have always tried to be as fair as possible with all our customers, and when they have had legitimate issues tried our utmost to put them back in the same situation as they were before. 

So I will leave this with you, would rather not deal with a company that is 100% upfront with you and warns you of a potential issue so that you can make an informed decision upfront by having a warning, or would you rather deal with a company that after the fact if an issue arises tells you that oh yeah that is a known issue and yeah you will have to sort that out yourself through the distributor. 

So thank you to whoever started this thread we truly do appreciate both positive and negative criticism and the opportunity to explain the reasoning behind our decision to warn people and risk not selling the stock VS selling the stock and then pawning the blame off at a later stage.

Regards
Craig

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

BigGuy said:


> Good Morning all. Craig here owner Sir Vape, So let me start by saying we are damned if we do or damned if we don't. What does that mean you might ask. Well, when we first got the PULSE AIO in we had no clue that there would be an issue like this down the line, so in good faith, we are warning potential new customers that this could occur if you overtighten the 510 to hold the boro in place. ( on a private note I have overtightened my own one and cracked it for no other reason than my OCD kicked in because the 510 didn't sit flush and I tried to make it flush) So if we do not put this warning up and someone does overtighten and we have not warned them about this potential issue we are at fault, but also because we have put this warning up we are also at fault for people who have already bought one.
> 
> Vandy Vape has honored as far as I am aware all claims in this regard and are sending out new units because they admitted to the flaw they are honoring the warranty not us hence us putting up the statement. For people using the stock coils bridge, this does not seem to be an issue as the 510 sits flush but as far as we are aware the bulk of people who have cracked theirs have used the rebuildable bridge. or other aftermarket bridges.
> 
> As for Sir Vape, we have always tried to be as fair as possible with all our customers, and when they have had legitimate issues tried our utmost to put them back in the same situation as they were before.
> 
> So I will leave this with you, would rather not deal with a company that is 100% upfront with you and warns you of a potential issue so that you can make an informed decision upfront by having a warning, or would you rather deal with a company that after the fact if an issue arises tells you that oh yeah that is a known issue and yeah you will have to sort that out yourself through the distributor.
> 
> So thank you to whoever started this thread we truly do appreciate both positive and negative criticism and the opportunity to explain the reasoning behind our decision to warn people and risk not selling the stock VS selling the stock and then pawning the blame off at a later stage.
> 
> Regards
> Craig




*"Please note: Do not overtighten the 510. If overtightened it could possibly crack around the 510 area. There will be no refunds on devices if the 510 has been overtightened."*
*
Nothing wrong with warning people about a problem but does that no refunds over this issue apply to units bought before this warning, you didn't address this in your statement!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Maybe someone can pull some strings or twist some arms for Obey Robot to start making the casing of the Pulse AIO too... too early? Maybe just a tad... 

https://obeyrobotstore.com/product-category/accessories/pulse-aio/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Timwis said:


> *"Please note: Do not overtighten the 510. If overtightened it could possibly crack around the 510 area. There will be no refunds on devices if the 510 has been overtightened."
> 
> Nothing wrong with warning people about a problem but does that no refunds over this issue apply to units bought before this warning, you didn't address this in your statement!*



The warning has pretty much been up since we started selling them and is not new at all. We didn't just put it up now if that is what you are claiming. When we had the first issue with a client which we replaced and with Craig cracking his in the beginning we then put up the warning. We have discussed this with Vandy and they are the ones that said that the customers must deal with them regarding issues which they will honor.


----------



## Timwis

Sir Vape said:


> The warning has pretty much been up since we started selling them and is not new at all. We didn't just put it up now if that is what you are claiming. When we had the first issue with a client which we replaced and with Craig cracking his in the beginning we then put up the warning. We have discussed this with Vandy and they are the ones that said that the customers must deal with them regarding issues which they will honor.


I didn't "claim" anything!


----------



## Grand Guru

To be honest, I’m not impressed with the response from Vandy Vape. Sending new casing to customers and asking them to unmount their mods and replace PCBs and stuff into the new casing is a quick fix and not something that works out for me… so I’m not going to bother and write to them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> To be honest, I’m not impressed with the response from Vandy Vape. Sending new casing to customers and asking them to unmount their mods and replace PCBs and stuff into the new casing is a quick fix and not something that works out for me… so I’m not going to bother and write to them.


On paper this looked an awesome device from Vandyvape and those of us that have used it almost to a man are impressed but when something like this happens is it the case that a lot of mainstream manufacturers just rush products out with next to no testing! You see a first photo of a new device from a manufacturer like Vandyvape and within a couple of weeks people have already got it in their hands, to the other extreme when I see a photo of a product from say SX Mini it will be between 6 to 12 months usually before it's available because they test and test! I am not saying manufacturers at the price point of Vandyvape should spend 6 months testing but it's obvious this was just thrown out there, a shame because apart from the cracking issues this is a real winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> To be honest, I’m not impressed with the response from Vandy Vape. Sending new casing to customers and asking them to unmount their mods and replace PCBs and stuff into the new casing is a quick fix and not something that works out for me… so I’m not going to bother and write to them.



If they are going to be sending them via SAPO it's damn near ridiculous! Touchwood mine is still intact and no cracks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If they are going to be sending them via SAPO it's damn near ridiculous! Touchwood mine is still intact and no cracks.


SAPO it is, from what I heard. Then I have to play Mc Gyver with a plastic device. I am used to buy a lot of gear straight from China and I honestly made peace with the idea that there is no aftersales service to be expected. Besides, it doesn't seem to affect the performance of the device... So I'm just going to leave it there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

So what we learnt from this thread is that the material used in the Pulse AIO is sub-par and will crack with a little force. If it does happen and you purchased it from a local vendor then hard lucks you are on your own and have to deal with Vandy Vape and wait for SAPO shipping, should be here by Christmas....I will put my Pulse AIO into the cupboard and leave it there. It is supposed to be a durable every day carry but seems this isn't so. 

If a vendor really wanted to help their customers then perhaps arrange a shipment of replacement bodies from Vandy Vape and keep them on hand so we dont have to wait ages for a fix. But we have seen this now with the Zeus X if I recall, Abyss, Pulse and some other stuff that had issues from the factory and we were left to sort ourselves out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> So what we learnt from this thread is that the material used in the Pulse AIO is sub-par and will crack with a little force. If it does happen and you purchased it from a local vendor then hard lucks you are on your own and have to deal with Vandy Vape and wait for SAPO shipping, should be here by Christmas....I will put my Pulse AIO into the cupboard and leave it there. It is supposed to be a durable every day carry but seems this isn't so.
> 
> If a vendor really wanted to help their customers then perhaps arrange a shipment of replacement bodies from Vandy Vape and keep them on hand so we dont have to wait ages for a fix. But we have seen this now with the Zeus X if I recall, Abyss, Pulse and some other stuff that had issues from the factory and we were left to sort ourselves out.


Hopefully Obey Robot will make bodies as well as a upgrade, they are already making panels. It's a tough pill to swallow if you have a cracked Pulse, but atleast there is a solution, even if it takes 6+ moths to arrive, atleast it is still usable while you wait


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Munro31 said:


> Hopefully Obey Robot will make bodies as well as a upgrade, they are already making panels. It's a tough pill to swallow if you have a cracked Pulse, but atleast there is a solution, even if it takes 6+ moths to arrive, atleast it is still usable while you wait



But at a huge price if the price of the panels are anything to go by. Don't get me wrong, love what Obey Robot are doing and they make some nice stuff but to spend almost the price of another mod for a body that shouldn't crack is tough.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Munro31

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> But at a huge price if the price of the panels are anything to go by. Don't get me wrong, love what Obey Robot are doing and they make some nice stuff but to spend almost the price of another mod for a body that shouldn't crack is tough.


Definitely agree, but if you love the Pulse that is the best solution, if they will make it! I know I will get if they do, will customize the kak out of it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

We know there is an issue, in fact Vandyvape have said they know there is an issue but the very weird thing is one Facebook group I am in "Darkstar Vape community" members have been buying this like crazy, one member has it in 4 different colours and not a single cracked unit between them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Timwis said:


> We know there is an issue, in fact Vandyvape have said they know there is an issue but the very weird thing is one Facebook group I am in "Darkstar Vape community" members have been buying this like crazy, one member has it in 4 different colours and not a single cracked unit between them!


Its because we have South African hands. We need the extra hand strength in order to open 24 beers in an evening

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis

SmokeyJoe said:


> Its because we have South African hands. We need the extra hand strength in order to open 24 beers in an evening


lightweights, on another thread @Stranger was giving the details of a 4.5% beer, that's pop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mollie

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> That's really bad luck @Grand Guru . I think that you are now the third one on this thread with this issue.
> 
> I wish you all the best in resolving this with the vendor.


I'm glad I'm haven't bought one yet seems like a cracking problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

I don't think it's the material. I think it's the brass screw in adaptor that's causing this. It might be on the higher side of the spec.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The vaper said:


> I'm glad I'm haven't bought one yet seems like a cracking problem



They should get Sherlock Holmes to look into the reason for the problem, he might just crack the case...

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## adriaanh

For the record I have 2 (Black and Frosted White) and I am so far lucky maybe, but no cracks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie

Resistance said:


> I don't think it's the material. I think it's the brass screw in adaptor that's causing this. It might be on the higher side of the spec.


Might be the brass cause I broke the head of one of my grub screws at 4:30 this morning on my hadaly
Luckily I will get the screw out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Resistance said:


> I don't think it's the material. I think it's the brass screw in adaptor that's causing this. It might be on the higher side of the spec.





Resistance said:


> I don't think it's the material. I think it's the brass screw in adaptor that's causing this. It might be on the higher side of the spec.


Im thinking that brass insert has splines to stop it from rotating as you screw in the mouthpiece bits.
Turn too hard and the insert rotates causing the plastic to crack.
Seems like an educated thumb suck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

Timwis said:


> lightweights, on another thread @Stranger was giving the details of a 4.5% beer, that's pop!



They don't know what "pop" is. Here we refer to it as "cold drink". This is because we are refined and sophisticated, much like our beer.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gadgetboy

Here is my theory (I do not own a Pulse yet) There is an adjustable 510 pin, Is that maybe a tad to high and that causing the entire bridge to be pushed up a fraction and causing the drip tip to not sit flush when screwed on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer

How is this compared to the Cthulu AIO. I am referring to vape quality, flavor etc, not battery difference.

I have the Cthulu in my basket… then I came across this thread…

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Brommer said:


> How is this compared to the Cthulu AIO. I am referring to vape quality, flavor etc, not battery difference.
> 
> I have the Cthulu in my basket… then I came across this thread…


Only used the Vessel with the Pulse and the 520 with the Cthulhu AIO and they are for completely different styles of vaping! The 520 is the winner if you prefer MTL but if you prefer RDL especially quite loose (the 520 still delivers a decent tighter RDL vape) then the Vessel wins hands down!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Brommer

Timwis said:


> Only used the Vessel with the Pulse and the 520 with the Cthulhu AIO and they are for completely different styles of vaping! The 520 is the winner if you prefer MTL but if you prefer RDL especially quite loose (the 520 still delivers a decent tighter RDL vape) then the Vessel wins hands down!


Thanks @Timwis !
My idea was to use the RBA the Cthulu comes with for MTL, and the 520 for RDL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Brommer said:


> Thanks @Timwis !
> My idea was to use the RBA the Cthulu comes with for MTL, and the 520 for RDL.


The ideal option would be to get the Pu;se AIO and the 520, then use the Vessel for RDL and 520 for MTL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> The ideal option would be to get the Pu;se AIO and the 520, then use the Vessel for RDL and 520 for MTL!


Although it's possible with the biggest couple of inserts to do RDL really the 520 is more a specialist MTL boro tank so seems wasting it's full potential using as a RDL option but entirely up to you of course!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brommer

Timwis said:


> The ideal option would be to get the Pu;se AIO and the 520, then use the Vessel for RDL and 520 for MTL!


Appreciate your thoughts, thanks @Timwis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Brommer said:


> Appreciate your thoughts, thanks @Timwis


No worries!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Brommer said:


> Thanks @Timwis !
> My idea was to use the RBA the Cthulu comes with for MTL, and the 520 for RDL.



Can't comment on the Pulse, but I use the Cthulhu AIO and its RBA (as well as the QBIX in the Cthulhu) for MTL only, works great. For RDL I use the Pioneer Insider in the BB.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Brommer

Timwis said:


> No worries!


So I decided on the Pulse AIO and also ordered the Pioneer Insider. I have an Abyss as well, so I think my bases are covered!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Brommer said:


> So I decided on the Pulse AIO and also ordered the Pioneer Insider. I have an Abyss as well, so I think my bases are covered!



@Brommer you will LOVE the Pioneer Insider! It continues to impress me despite having all the other fancy and expensive bridges! It's a really good buy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Brommer said:


> So I decided on the Pulse AIO and also ordered the Pioneer Insider. I have an Abyss as well, so I think my bases are covered!


Using the benefit of hindsight just go steady tightening down the 510 and should be on to a winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brommer

Rob Fisher said:


> @Brommer you will LOVE the Pioneer Insider! It continues to impress me despite having all the other fancy and expensive bridges! It's a really good buy!
> View attachment 250706


Thanks @Rob Fisher , really looking forward to this guy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer

Guys, what drip tips can you recommend for the Pulse AIO? I have my AIO in transit, but I know I won’t like the little white hat. It looks like siam mods are out of business?!


----------



## Grand Guru

Brommer said:


> Guys, what drip tips can you recommend for the Pulse AIO? I have my AIO in transit, but I know I won’t like the little white hat. It looks like siam mods are out of business?!


Youll find some pretty good ones for sale here

Thread 'Siam Drip Tips'
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/siam-drip-tips.75403/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Brommer

So after pulling the trigger on this, I read on fb people were struggling getting flavour… it had me worried… but, the Vessel performs quite well. I cut the coil leads to 5mm. BVC #42 0.4ohm. Enjoying it! Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Brommer said:


> So after pulling the trigger on this, I read on fb people were struggling getting flavour… it had me worried… but, the Vessel performs quite well. I cut the coil leads to 5mm. BVC #42 0.4ohm. Enjoying it! Thanks guys!


Yeah I have read all sorts about the Vessel being crap, no flavour, cheap etc on Facebook but when you look at these peoples general posts they tend to come from people who don't seem to have much clue about anything! Never really take much notice of anything in general vaping facebook groups, the same when it comes to DIY e-liquid, forums I find a much more reliable source for information!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Brommer

Timwis said:


> Yeah I have read all sorts about the Vessel being crap, no flavour, cheap etc on Facebook but when you look at these peoples general posts they tend to come from people who don't seem to have much clue about anything! Never really take much notice of anything in general vaping facebook groups, the same when it comes to DIY e-liquid, forums I find a much more reliable sauce for information!


Yeah, I find this forum the most reliable source of info. Thanks for your advice @Timwis much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Brommer said:


> Yeah, I find this forum the most reliable source of info. Thanks for your advice @Timwis much appreciated!


Facebook is good for the higher end brands groups, you get knowledgeable vapers on them but most general Facebook vaping groups and DIY groups are a waste of time in my opinion. The other day in some group they were actually discussing how cool a dual coil set-up would be in the Vessel, I rest my case!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Facebook? Is it still a thing? We have all sorts of threads over here from what’s in your hand right now to vaping on the beach. We even a have a frikking thread for you to share your dinner pics! I f@ing love my privacy.

Now this being said, I don’t know of any tank that was released in the last 3 to 4 years of which you can’t get great flavour. Yes, the amount of airflow may vary, the ease of build, the tendency to leak (becoming a very rare problem) but the flavour will be there if you know how to build and wick and take time to play around with your coils and builds…

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Brommer

Grand Guru said:


> Facebook? Is it still a thing? We have all sorts of threads over here from what’s in your hand right now to vaping on the beach. We even a have a frikking thread for you to share your dinner pics! I f@ing love my privacy.
> 
> Now this being said, I don’t know of any tank that was released in the last 3 to 4 years of which you can’t get great flavour. Yes, the amount of airflow may vary, the ease of build, the tendency to leak (becoming a very rare problem) but the flavour will be there if you know how to build and wick and take time to play around with your coils and builds…


True story, that’s why I haven’t bought a new RTA in a while

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> Facebook? Is it still a thing? We have all sorts of threads over here from what’s in your hand right now to vaping on the beach. We even a have a frikking thread for you to share your dinner pics! I f@ing love my privacy.
> 
> Now this being said, I don’t know of any tank that was released in the last 3 to 4 years of which you can’t get great flavour. Yes, the amount of airflow may vary, the ease of build, the tendency to leak (becoming a very rare problem) but the flavour will be there if you know how to build and wick and take time to play around with your coils and builds…


Yeah it's good for some things so most of the New Product Watch items I post I hear about on Facebook and then @Rob Fisher wouldn't be giving us the heads up on the soon to be released BP Mods products because you can bet your life that was probably organised via the BP Mods Facebook page! Sometimes you can only interact with manufacturers via Facebook because they get so many emails getting an email answered can be a lottery!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Guys need some help please. So im waiting for my replacement body from Vandyvape. They sent it via Netherlands to SA. This is the latest info i have from SAPO. Its now stuck there. How long does this step take?




So from what I understand from the above is that its in SA and has left customs. I did try and contact SAPO, obviously no response

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

SmokeyJoe said:


> Guys need some help please. So im waiting for my replacement body from Vandyvape. They sent it via Netherlands to SA. This is the latest info i have from SAPO. Its now stuck there. How long does this step take?
> 
> View attachment 251292
> 
> 
> So from what I understand from the above is that its in SA and has left customs. I did try and contact SAPO, obviously no response




If I am correct it has arrived at customs. The arrival time is the latest time given at the top of the list. (“Arrival at inward office of exchange” means *the parcel has arrived at destination country's import customs office)*

In my experience, it can remain at customs for as long as three months. Hopefully, yours will be quicker. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

Been playing around with the panels I 3D printed and finally got the design locked in now. 
Changed the wattage button look and added a very cool finish to them as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Chris du Toit said:


> Been playing around with the panels I 3D printed and finally got the design locked in now.
> Changed the wattage button look and added a very cool finish to them as well.
> 
> View attachment 251427


That looks amazing. I want a set pretty please. Let me know if you van make a set for me. Ill pay obviously. Pm me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> That looks amazing. I want a set pretty please. Let me know if you van make a set for me. Ill pay obviously. Pm me


Agreed those are epic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Chris du Toit said:


> Been playing around with the panels I 3D printed and finally got the design locked in now.
> Changed the wattage button look and added a very cool finish to them as well.
> 
> View attachment 251427


I really didn’t want to buy anymore vape kit for a long while but this mod was growing on me and these panels just make it look so cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee

Timwis said:


> Facebook is good for the higher end brands groups, you get knowledgeable vapers on them but most general Facebook vaping groups and DIY groups are a waste of time in my opinion. The other day in some group they were actually discussing how cool a dual coil set-up would be in the Vessel, I rest my case!


I consider myself good at rebuildables, but I struggled with the pulse vessel RBA. I experienced too much heat production, which also came with flavour reduction. 

I tried framed staples, alien, and fused Claptons. 

Eventually my best flavour was with the smallest of the coils at 2x28*36 fused Clapton. 

Ironically, the biggest difference in my perception of heat buildup came from me changing the drip tip. The dotmod whistle tip was making the vape experience quite hot, and this was improved when I changed back to the original little white hat drip tip. 

Lol. And facepalm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## veecee

Chris du Toit said:


> Been playing around with the panels I 3D printed and finally got the design locked in now.
> Changed the wattage button look and added a very cool finish to them as well.
> 
> View attachment 251427


I'd buy a set of these. #justsaying. They're awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So the new body is here. Issue is its at the main SAPO hub in my town for the past 2 weeks. According to these clowns I can only get the parcel from one of the satellite post offices near me.
Heres the kicker, the satellite PO is walking distance from the hub. But they cant deliver it as they dont have PO vehicles.

So it takes China less time to ship via Netherlands to SA via normal China Post, than SAPO to deliver 500m from the hub

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## YzeOne

SmokeyJoe said:


> So the new body is here. Issue is its at the main SAPO hub in my town for the past 2 weeks. According to these clowns I can only get the parcel from one of the satellite post offices near me.
> Heres the kicker, the satellite PO is walking distance from the hub. But they cant deliver it as they dont have PO vehicles.
> 
> So it takes China less time to ship via Netherlands to SA via normal China Post, than SAPO to deliver 500m from the hub










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So SAPO lost the parcel. They cant track it. 
So unfortunately im back on stinkies since pulse is now completely buggered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

SmokeyJoe said:


> So SAPO lost the parcel. They cant track it.
> So unfortunately im back on stinkies since pulse is now completely buggered



Give it 2 months, you might just get a little note in the mail saying it needs to be collected with a "customs" fee written on there. That is what happened to my Muji I ordered last year and took a chance by taking free-shipping via post office as an option. SAPO can't track their own income vs expenses on a good day, so the moment it lands in RSA you are at the mercy of it actually following the correct routes at their own speed (which is back in time for the most part of the journey).

As for the stinkies... there is a plethora of cheap options in the meanwhile to see you through (@vicTor what you got in the pif box?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Give it 2 months, you might just get a little note in the mail saying it needs to be collected with a "customs" fee written on there. That is what happened to my Muji I ordered last year and took a chance by taking free-shipping via post office as an option. SAPO can't track their own income vs expenses on a good day, so the moment it lands in RSA you are at the mercy of it actually following the correct routes at their own speed (which is back in time for the most part of the journey).
> 
> As for the stinkies... there is a plethora of cheap options in the meanwhile to see you through (@vicTor what you got in the pif box?)



apologies for the delay, will post what is available a little later

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Give it 2 months, you might just get a little note in the mail saying it needs to be collected with a "customs" fee written on there. That is what happened to my Muji I ordered last year and took a chance by taking free-shipping via post office as an option. SAPO can't track their own income vs expenses on a good day, so the moment it lands in RSA you are at the mercy of it actually following the correct routes at their own speed (which is back in time for the most part of the journey).
> 
> As for the stinkies... there is a plethora of cheap options in the meanwhile to see you through (@vicTor what you got in the pif box?)



no mods available I'm afraid, see here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/pif-box-jhb-vape-meets.74992/post-961530

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Thx guys, much appreciated, but not looking for a pif. There are guys out there much worse off than me. 
Im just sick and tired of spending a crap load of money on a setup that doesnt last longer than 6 months

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thx guys, much appreciated, but not looking for a pif. There are guys out there much worse off than me.
> Im just sick and tired of spending a crap load of money on a setup that doesnt last longer than 6 months



...get a mech bro, indestructible

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thx guys, much appreciated, but not looking for a pif. There are guys out there much worse off than me.
> Im just sick and tired of spending a crap load of money on a setup that doesnt last longer than 6 months

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Adephi said:


> View attachment 252494


Bud if you are implying that i was fishing for a pif, then im very disappointed. You know me better than that

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

If meant as a joke. Then i apologize. Been a very kak day and im over senstitive


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> View attachment 252494


Maybe I should have been more specific. The fact that you claim to not buy any more gear, seems doubtfull.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis

It's not something I have done myself but to increase air circulation and cut down any condensation some are drilling a row of three holes in the back panel!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## evelinchamplin034

Been trying to find a balance between moderation and pleasure at the moment. I still can’t find it. Maybe I’m really just supposed to quit sometime soon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bfg1gf

Timwis said:


> Like the look of the RBA vessel boro tank!
> 
> View attachment 244554
> View attachment 244555
> View attachment 244556
> View attachment 244557
> View attachment 244558
> View attachment 244559
> View attachment 244560
> View attachment 244561
> View attachment 244562
> View attachment 244563
> View attachment 244564
> View attachment 244565
> View attachment 244566
> View attachment 244567
> View attachment 244568
> it is next on my list.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Almost 3 months later. But finally received the main body replacement. Lets see how long this one lasts

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SessionDrummer

@Timwis thanks a lot for the link to not only this thread, but this forum as well.

Being unfamiliar with this forum, are full reviews posted here ?

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SessionDrummer

Timwis said:


> Yeah I have read all sorts about the Vessel being crap, no flavour, cheap etc on Facebook but when you look at these peoples general posts they tend to come from people who don't seem to have much clue about anything! Never really take much notice of anything in general vaping facebook groups, the same when it comes to DIY e-liquid, forums I find a much more reliable source for information!


@Timwis and all, I just did a fairly extensive review of the VV Pulse AIO, and had some thoughts. The included RBA vessel was mal-formed and would not fire when inserted into the mod, and showed only "check atomizer" or "shorted". I could tell is was not formed correctly. Luckily the company that sent it out, shipped a replacement and I finished the review, wherein the new RBA worked without issue.

When comparing the provided VVC .3 ohm pre-built coils, and the 0.35ohm Ni80 2.5mm I.D. coils, I did seem to get more flavor from the pre-built coils than the RBA deck. I will continue to test other claptons and sizes in the RBA to see if I can improve it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SessionDrummer



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

SessionDrummer said:


> @Timwis thanks a lot for the link to not only this thread, but this forum as well.
> 
> Being unfamiliar with this forum, are full reviews posted here ?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes and very welcome mate!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

SessionDrummer said:


> View attachment 253876
> 
> 
> View attachment 253877
> 
> 
> View attachment 253878


Click on forums at the top of page then scroll down to reviews section and you will know what to do from there!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SessionDrummer

Timwis said:


> Click on forums at the top of page then scroll down to reviews section and you will know what to do from there!


Roger that @Timwis, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Question on this device
how is the battery life? currently have a Dot AIO with RBA and the battery life is absolutely K@K

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Marius Combrink said:


> Question on this device
> how is the battery life? currently have a Dot AIO with RBA and the battery life is absolutely K@K


It obviously depends on the coil. But Im very impressed with the battery life. Running at 0.35 ohm

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Marius Combrink

SmokeyJoe said:


> It obviously depends on the coil. But Im very impressed with the battery life. Running at 0.35 ohm


Im running about 0.7 - 0.9

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh

Marius Combrink said:


> Im running about 0.7 - 0.9


I run the same and a 21700 last's me more then 2 days but also depends on how much you vape (puffs).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

adriaanh said:


> I run the same and a 21700 last's me more then 2 days but also depends on how much you vape (puffs).


I vape alot. probs about 20-30ml mtl a day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Marius Combrink said:


> I vape alot. probs about 20-30ml mtl a day


A 21700 battery is going to give better life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh

Marius Combrink said:


> I vape alot. probs about 20-30ml mtl a day


That's way more then me, I do that in about a week. 

Then you most definitely need to go for a 21700 device

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marius Combrink

shot thanks guys will chat to the minister of finances and look at getting one at monthend

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Marius Combrink said:


> minister of finances


LMFAO!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Marius Combrink said:


> shot thanks guys will chat to the minister of finances and look at getting one at monthend


If you want even more information about the Pulse AIO check out this detailed REVIEW

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Marius Combrink said:


> Question on this device
> how is the battery life? currently have a Dot AIO with RBA and the battery life is absolutely K@K


I find my dot aios to have leka battery life for an 18650 mod, running a 0.3 ohm alien in my dotshell and dot insider and get a full day from both.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Marius Combrink said:


> I vape alot. probs about 20-30ml mtl a day


Sjoeh, just seen this, that's like 10-15 refills a day. Get a 21700 device haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

I thought I was bad running around 25-30 mls a day on RDL at 0.4 or so and my juices are heavy VG


----------



## Resistance

So far I've only seen Vapers complaining about the black shell cracking... Does anyone have complaints about any other color perhaps? 
@Intuthu Kagesi @blujeenz thoughts please???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> So far I've only seen Vapers complaining about the black shell cracking... Does anyone have complaints about any other color perhaps?
> @Intuthu Kagesi @blujeenz thoughts please???


My Red one has been fine but then hearing about the problem I haven't tried to force the issue when fitting the drip tip!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> My Red one has been fine but then hearing about the issues I haven't tried to force the issue when fitting the drip tip!


Well I'm. Starting to guess the black color pigment and or pellets used is the cause. That's if no other pulse AIO owners have issues with any other colour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> Well I'm. Starting to guess the black color pigment and or pellets used is the cause. That's if no other pulse AIO owners have issues with any other colour


You may be right, I did mention earlier in the thread in a Facebook group many Pulse AIO owners discuss building the Vessel and using different boros etc yet nobody mentions their shell cracking but looking back I don't recall a Black one being pictured, most were the clear!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> You may be right, I did mention earlier in the thread in a Facebook group many Pulse AIO owners discuss building the Vessel and using different boros etc yet nobody mentions their shell cracking but looking back I don't recall a Black one being pictured, most were the clear!


Well that theory didn't hold up long @Devon Strydom posted in "What's in your hand right now" thread, his two that cracked were coloured!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Resistance said:


> Well I'm. Starting to guess the black color pigment and or pellets used is the cause. That's if no other pulse AIO owners have issues with any other colour

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz

Resistance said:


> So far I've only seen Vapers complaining about the black shell cracking... Does anyone have complaints about any other color perhaps?
> @Intuthu Kagesi @blujeenz thoughts please???


Dont have one, dont know, gave up on cast plastic bodies since my Topside lite debacle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> Well I'm. Starting to guess the black color pigment and or pellets used is the cause. That's if no other pulse AIO owners have issues with any other colour


Pigments will affect and effect material strength, however I think it's a combination of the type of plastic and the design, as they seem to be stress cracks isolated to areas where there are forces, such as removing and reinserting the mouthpiece, and exacerbated with localised temperature changes, implying a brittle plastic, without reinforcement(s) has been used. When forces are applied to plastics, said forces travel along the polymer chains causing molecules to strain to remain in contact with one another, these polymer chains eventually creep toward the pull and deform. This initial stage is called creep, and with force and time, crazing or stress cracking is the natural progression.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Pigments will affect and effect material strength, however I think it's a combination of the type of plastic and the design, as they seem to be stress cracks isolated to areas where there are forces, such as removing and reinserting the mouthpiece, and exacerbated with localised temperature changes, implying a brittle plastic, without reinforcement(s) has been used. When forces are applied to plastics, said forces travel along the polymer chains causing molecules to strain to remain in contact with one another, these polymer chains eventually creep toward the pull and deform. This initial stage is called creep, and with force and time, crazing or stress cracking is the natural progression.


Yes I see now that it's other colors aswell. Even the clear casings. So I stand corrected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

This is part of a email I got from Tony B (Tony\Robert Brittan) - Host - Vapor Trail Channel

This is after I reached out to him and informed him of all the problems the guys are having here on the forum etc.

*If you have some cracks, the mod will still work and doesn’t cause a danger. The device has a 6 month warranty, and that WILL be honored.

They (Vandy Vape) know that this has put harm to the product name / reputation, as I’ve drilled that into them. While the original design is sound, and tested at length with stress and torque tests at the factory, they have improved the frame of the mod, and will be sending out that improved version to anyone who have had any issues with the mod.*

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

adriaanh said:


> This is part of a email I got from Tony B (Tony\Robert Brittan) - Host - Vapor Trail Channel
> 
> This is after I reached out to him and informed him of all the problems the guys are having here on the forum etc.
> 
> *If you have some cracks, the mod will still work and doesn’t cause a danger. The device has a 6 month warranty, and that WILL be honored.
> 
> They (Vandy Vape) know that this has put harm to the product name / reputation, as I’ve drilled that into them. While the original design is sound, and tested at length with stress and torque tests at the factory, they have improved the frame of the mod, and will be sending out that improved version to anyone who have had any issues with the mod.*


This is something I wish all other big names\manufacturers will do. Stand by your name and fix the issues.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis

Don't understand this:



adriaanh said:


> While the original design is sound, and tested at length with stress and torque tests at the factory


 Because it obviously isn't and couldn't of been! 

And if this was the case there would be no need for:



adriaanh said:


> they have improved the frame of the mod

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

The replacement main body that i received from Vandy Vape does feel sturdier to that of the original.

But time will tell. But having said that, im extremely gentle with this new one

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Roodt

Just to throw in my 10 cents worth. I bought the clear version, started cracking immediately. 

I reckon it is a design flaw, in that there isn't enough material around the nut by the drip tip to deal with the heat and forces in that specific area.

I am currently waiting for a replacement body from the supplier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Speedy_11

Roodt said:


> Just to throw in my 10 cents worth. I bought the clear version, started cracking immediately.
> 
> I reckon it is a design flaw, in that there isn't enough material around the nut by the drip tip to deal with the heat and forces in that specific area.
> 
> I am currently waiting for a replacement body from the supplier.


Hello how long do they take and my status on mine seems to have a return on there not sure if its a issue:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

I have given up on my replacement frame... shipped on 28 March, last update was 16 April (Plane entered Port). I emailed Vandy to ask them to check with the courier what's happening with the package but they just sent me the screenshot from 17Track.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Speedy_11

Chris du Toit said:


> I have given up on my replacement frame... shipped on 28 March, last update was 16 April (Plane entered Port). I emailed Vandy to ask them to check with the courier what's happening with the package but they just sent me the screenshot from 17Track.


oh no not good news

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Chris du Toit said:


> I have given up on my replacement frame... shipped on 28 March, last update was 16 April (Plane entered Port). I emailed Vandy to ask them to check with the courier what's happening with the package but they just sent me the screenshot from 17Track.


Had the same issue. Was told that its due to covid outbreak in China. I awaited about 2 months before getting mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy_11

SmokeyJoe said:


> Had the same issue. Was told that its due to covid outbreak in China. I awaited about 2 months before getting mine


As long as you got it so my status or returned should not be of any concern?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Speedy_11 said:


> As long as you got it so my status or returned should not be of any concern?


Bud I dont want to say its not a concern, since anything can happen with the current lockdown in China. BUT i had the same status on mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt

Speedy_11 said:


> Hello how long do they take and my status on mine seems to have a return on there not sure if its a issue:
> View attachment 255961



Currently mine has been "the ane entered the port" for over a month. So i am patiently waiting for the black hole that is the south african post office to contact me in some way shape or form.

I have already given up on receiving the new body, and bought a dotaio v2.0. The screen on that decided that it is a fan of load shedding, and just stops working whenever it feels like it. That has been stolen by the misses, as she loves it even with the load shed screen.

Currently, i am actually missing my old geekvape aegis boost plus. Sometimes, buying what is perceived as a starter kit, is just the best bet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Magnets are now falling out one after another. Im so sick and tired of this kak. Why cant they make a device that lasts longer than 3 months (besides a Reo) this is a piece of shit. Vape quality is amazing, but bloody hell. Im so close to chucking all my gear in the bin and going back to smokes. This is costing me a fortune. Every fkcing 3 months i have to shell out money for a new setup. Im over this vaping sh1t

And please dont tell me to go mech, ill throw you with a shoe. I have mechs, i hate them

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> Magnets are now falling out one after another. Im so sick and tired of this kak. Why cant they make a device that lasts longer than 3 months (besides a Reo) this is a piece of shit. Vape quality is amazing, but bloody hell. Im so close to chucking all my gear in the bin and going back to smokes. This is costing me a fortune. Every fkcing 3 months i have to shell out money for a new setup. Im over this vaping sh1t
> 
> And please dont tell me to go mech, ill throw you with a shoe. I have mechs, i hate them


I hate it when gear just doesn’t work! I had that a few months ago when EVERYTHING was irritating me. I feel your pain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Updated Pulse AIO Frame And Warranty Claims Extended 12 Months!​
The Fix

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Speedy_11

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Updated Pulse AIO Frame And Warranty Claims Extended 12 Months!​
> The Fix
> 
> View attachment 256893



Yes I saw the review last night,I hope mine comes with that reinforcement

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westcoastwayne

Hi fuys anybody recieve the replacement yet? Mine has been at the JHB mailing centre since the 24th last month how long will it still take anyone know?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Westcoastwayne said:


> Hi fuys anybody recieve the replacement yet? Mine has been at the JHB mailing centre since the 24th last month how long will it still take anyone know?


Once in SA, your parcel is handled by SAPO. I bought tens of items from China that were delivered via snail mai. The shortest delivery time was 3 weeks and the longest was more than a year!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Speedy_11

Westcoastwayne said:


> Hi fuys anybody recieve the replacement yet? Mine has been at the JHB mailing centre since the 24th last month how long will it still take anyone know?


Here is my status :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Your parcel seems to be still in China. You should log a query with Vandyvape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westcoastwayne

Grand Guru said:


> Once in SA, your parcel is handled by SAPO. I bought tens of items from China that were delivered via snail mai. The shortest delivery time was 3 weeks and the longest was more than a year!


Haha damnit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy_11

Grand Guru said:


> Your parcel seems to be still in China. You should log a query with Vandyvape


I emailed them and got this :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Speedy_11 said:


> I emailed them and got this :
> View attachment 257253


Fair enough!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Westcoastwayne

My current status

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Troy Campbell

Please help !! 

Im looking for a Vandy vape pulse aio flush / top nut as friend lost his trying to get one for him.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Finally got my main body replacement for my 2nd Pulse

I have to say, im damn impressed with SAPO. 
7 days from customs to my local sapo. 
Yes, still bad compared to what the couriers can do. 
But still, my previous replacement took 3 months. 
Its a very positive approvement. Lets hope it lasts

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

And it cost me R22.40

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Speedy_11

SmokeyJoe said:


> Finally got my main body replacement for my 2nd Pulse
> 
> I have to say, im damn impressed with SAPO.
> 7 days from customs to my local sapo.
> Yes, still bad compared to what the couriers can do.
> But still, my previous replacement took 3 months.
> Its a very positive approvement. Lets hope it lasts


See mine, my 1st one got lost second one now sits here :How long still for me hahaha ive been waiting since march so hopefully soon


----------



## JackoWacko

Good day,

I hope I dont sound totally dumb but how do I log a warranty claim as mine also cracked?

Please can someone point me in the right direction?

Thanks
Jaco


----------



## adriaanh

Send a email to service@vandyvape.com include pictures of crack(s) and label on box and proof of purchase.

Expect a delay in response, had a chat with Tony B and he mentioned that they are a very small department and they attend to queries\email on a 1st in a queue bases.


----------



## JackoWacko

adriaanh said:


> Send a email to service@vandyvape.com include pictures of crack(s) and label on box and proof of purchase.
> 
> Expect a delay in response, had a chat with Tony B and he mentioned that they are a very small department and they attend to queries\email on a 1st in a queue bases.


Thank you so much, will do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy_11

JackoWacko said:


> Thank you so much, will do!


I just got mine today new extra plate added,top class,took a while but it will come


----------



## YzeOne

Speedy_11 said:


> I just got mine today new extra plate added,top class,took a while but it will come


I wonder if they just slapping on a teardrop 510 ring on the original material frame or issuing the new Pulse.5 frame ?


----------



## Speedy_11

YzeOne said:


> I wonder if they just slapping on a teardrop 510 ring on the original material frame or issuing the new Pulse.5 frame ?


Same v1 with the ring there ,still has the circular button

Reactions: Like 1


----------

